# Registry Cleaner



## reformedcop (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anybody have a suggestion for a really good registry cleaner?

Thanks,


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 5, 2008)

Glary Utilities has one.

Here


Free  too !


----------



## Grymir (Aug 5, 2008)

Mega-Dittos on the Glary!


----------



## larryjf (Aug 5, 2008)

CCleaner
Cleans many things including the registry...and it's free.


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2008)

larryjf said:


> CCleaner
> Cleans many things including the registry...and it's free.



 That's the one I use. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## Casey (Aug 5, 2008)

This program cleaned my registry pretty thoroughly.


----------



## reformedcop (Aug 5, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> This program cleaned my registry pretty thoroughly.



Bite your tongue!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 6, 2008)

Downloaded it, used it. Awesome.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 6, 2008)

reformedcop said:


> CaseyBessette said:
> 
> 
> > This program cleaned my registry pretty thoroughly.
> ...



Mac guys just have too much money. Yes, PCs have some inconveniences that go with them. But, free utilities like Avast (anti virus) and the Glary package are a small "price" to pay for the ability to utilize all of the GREAT free Bible resources available in PC format.


----------



## Seb (Aug 6, 2008)

I had never heard of Glary, so this morning I downloaded it and scanned my registry. If found 5 problems that it could fix.

Then I immediately ran CCleaner and scanned my registry. It found more than 170 problems it could fix.

I think I'm going to stick with CCleaner, but Glary does have a more attractive and easier to use interface.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 6, 2008)

Seb said:


> I had never heard of Glary, so this morning I downloaded it and scanned my registry. If found 5 problems that it could fix.
> 
> Then I immediately ran CCleaner and scanned my registry. It found more than 170 problems it could fix.
> 
> I think I'm going to stick with CCleaner, but Glary does have a more attractive and easier to use interface.


 

I think I'm gonna use both ! I did the opposite by running ccleaner on a computer and then Glary. Same result, additional items found. Oh no, subjective registry cleaners 

Interesting note, both registry programs found items on the second scan after choosing to fix all problems on the first scan.


----------



## mvdm (Aug 6, 2008)

I use Eusing Registry Cleaner, which is just as thorough as CC cleaner, but faster. It's also free.


----------



## Seb (Aug 6, 2008)

mvdm said:


> I use Eusing Registry Cleaner, which is just as thorough as CC cleaner, but faster. It's also free.



Oh NO!! A third one to compare.


----------



## Ravens (Aug 6, 2008)

Please bear with the Luddite for a moment.

What is a short definition of a registry, and why should one clean it?


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 6, 2008)

A repository (database) of configuration information the computer (Windows) uses to run. Everything from hardware specs. right on down to user preferences.

It gets cluttered up with inaccurate information due to changes (mostly software) that occur over time. Just think of registry cleaners as your "sweeping the kitchen floor".


----------



## Seb (Aug 6, 2008)

JDWiseman said:


> Please bear with the Luddite for a moment.
> 
> What is a short definition of a registry, and why should one clean it?





rjlynam said:


> A repository (database) of configuration information the computer (Windows) uses to run. Everything from hardware specs. right on down to user preferences.
> 
> It gets cluttered up with inaccurate information due to changes (mostly software) that occur over time. Just think of registry cleaners as your "sweeping the kitchen floor".



And many say it is the "Achilles’s heel" on a windows based system.

I've updated and run all three scanners (multiple times in different orders) mentioned here and over and over again it seems that Eusing Registry Cleaner, found more registry issues to repair than the other two.

Alright! New system utility program.


----------

